# White stuff on driftwood?



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

if it's white and fuzzy then it's just fungus which is harmless, and normal in new tanks. it should disappear on it's own.


----------



## MissCoryCat (Jul 5, 2011)

My mopani driftwood went through the same thing even though I soaked it before adding it to the tank. I was concerned at first but as already mentioned, it is harmless and will go away on it own. When doing water changes I would pour water back in directly on top of the wood to get some of the film to come off and then would let my filter do the work of sucking up the pieces floating in the water as a result.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I got it on mine and it's harmless, I wouldn't say fungus. Is it slimy? It will keep coming back after several washes, but eventually stop. It's just ugly, that's all.


----------



## ALsponge (Jul 14, 2011)

I had the same stuff on my mopani wood but my otos and snail ate it all within 48 hours.


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Would snails also eat the moss tied to the wood?


----------

